# Metropolis update



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Having a good time and weather been over whelmingly nice. Thrusday was amazingly well. Overcast and cloudy with great breeze.

Had a string break on my bow:thumbs_do and borrowed a buddys bow and shot well today on the team shoot. Shot high score and are team won by a good amount.


Looks like a large attended event so far.

Got lots of pictures to share come Monday

Top guns are all here.

Brooks, Mcarthey, Morgan,Griggs, Chance,Christenberry, Hacker, Hopkins, Paul Thompson, shot the simms range with Paul today, good shooter and nice guy. He was smooking some 14's.

Semi might be a Elite archery, Tim Zimmerman, Kevin Koch and Chad Hilburn. Three of the top are that have proven they can win.

Good to see Kward here today. 

Mathewslive.com crew was all over today. Should be lots of coverage.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for the update DB


----------



## lilcajun (Jul 18, 2007)

been waiting for an update! thanks DB!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Mathews Live*

Im wondering what happens on Mathews Live if its Hoyts and PSE in the shoot downs. Might not make for good 3d archery for Mathews live.

Im sure Mathews will have its share of shooters.

DB


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Daniel Boone said:


> Im wondering what happens on Mathews Live if its Hoyts and PSE in the shoot downs. Might not make for good 3d archery for Mathews live.
> 
> Im sure Mathews will have its share of shooters.
> 
> DB


lol.....I was watching some of the clips, the one of tyrell made me laugh he had to almost think about it before he said dannys name.

and BTW DB thanks for the coverage....


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> lol.....I was watching some of the clips, the one of tyrell made me laugh he had to almost think about it before he said dannys name.
> 
> and BTW DB thanks for the coverage....


Where can I watch the videos? Thanks


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

matheslive dot com

they will be having live coverage all weekend along with the shootdown sunday


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

would you find out which bow Danny Mcarthy is shooting??


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks for the update. Just didn't feel like taking a 9 hour ride to go.

What site is carring the live up date.

Good luck to all


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> matheslive dot com
> 
> they will be having live coverage all weekend along with the shootdown sunday



Thanks. I saw them riding around, but they never filmed me. I'm very entertaining!:wink:


----------



## keb73 (Oct 15, 2003)

The MathewsLive feed of the team shoot yesterday was horrible..Very spotty..Would play a few seconds then buffer for 30..Then lose connection all together..Looks like it was recorded with a cell phone video..Not something I would advertise if that was gonna be the result..

But I do give props to Mathews for doing this..I LOVE the idea and hope they get it worked out..Oh..and the recorded video clips that they made yesterday are good..Got Hopkins and Gillingham talking about course management,along with other clips from the Pro-Am..Can be found in the video gallery on MathewsLive...


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*First time*



keb73 said:


> The MathewsLive feed of the team shoot yesterday was horrible..Very spotty..Would play a few seconds then buffer for 30..Then lose connection all together..Looks like it was recorded with a cell phone video..Not something I would advertise if that was gonna be the result..
> 
> But I do give props to Mathews for doing this..I LOVE the idea and hope they get it worked out..Oh..and the recorded video clips that they made yesterday are good..Got Hopkins and Gillingham talking about course management,along with other clips from the Pro-Am..Can be found in the video gallery on MathewsLive...


They was giving it there best shot. I notice they spent quite awhile adjusting the towers. Not an easy thing to do!
DB


----------



## lilcajun (Jul 18, 2007)

yeah the footage wasnt great...like you said, play for a few seconds, then buffer for a few minutes....im trying to watch it right now, but aint working...hopefully they get this thing figured out because im anxious to watch the coverage!


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

You cant complain when someone is finaly trying to do this, I bet that they get it worked out...even watching the clips is a big step up.

Jarhead---seems like if you aint shooting a mathews you arent gonna be filmed


----------



## Mo_ArcherGirl (Mar 23, 2010)

Its almost time for the pro coverage cant wait...thanks for the update DB...sure wish i was there right now


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

they are fixing to be live


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

does your's start and stop?


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

lzeplin said:


> does your's start and stop?


Yes....and now it lost the feed


----------



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> You cant complain when someone is finaly trying to do this, I bet that they get it worked out...even watching the clips is a big step up.
> 
> Jarhead---seems like if you aint shooting a mathews you arent gonna be filmed



They had Margie Carter on awhile ago, she shoots a Bowtech and a classy lady. She is winning the Women's Pro-A 206 after the 1st day.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

southgaboy said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> They had Margie Carter on awhile ago, she shoots a Bowtech and a classy lady. She is winning the Women's Pro-A 206 after the 1st day.



Oh I know Margie....I was just noticing the other videos they had on there.


----------



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Oh I know Margie....I was just noticing the other videos they had on there.


I didn't know if you had got to see it, how is everyone else up there doing?


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

southgaboy said:


> I didn't know if you had got to see it, how is everyone else up there doing?


I havent heard yet....let me see if I can find out


----------



## southgaboy (Jan 28, 2007)

saw where Margie, Mallory and Clyde did well on the team shoots, but no news other wise


----------



## MathewsC4girl (Sep 5, 2008)

Metropolis update:
Hotter than 2 hells.


----------



## jarheadhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

MathewsC4girl said:


> Metropolis update:
> Hotter than 2 hells.


AGREED!!!! My Tahoe said it was 103 degrees outside. I saw the devil sitting in the shade.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

K45 second largest class behind bow novice!!!! I am glad to see it keep growing!!! It is a blast if you have not shot it yet!!! Now the K50 just needs to grow !!!! 115 shooters in London which was a record for the class and 106 at Metropolis the ASA hit a home run with this class!!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Scores are up on ASA.


----------



## Solocam3D (Jan 14, 2007)

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> You cant complain when someone is finaly trying to do this, I bet that they get it worked out...even watching the clips is a big step up.
> 
> Jarhead---seems like if you aint shooting a mathews you arent gonna be filmed


And if you aint shootin a mathews good you aint gonna be filmed


----------



## Solocam3D (Jan 14, 2007)

lzeplin said:


> would you find out which bow Danny Mcarthy is shooting??


I think he is shootn limbsaver


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

So, did Levi do it again? We hit the road before the shootdown, had all the heat we wanted. A buddy of ours, Jason Earls, won bow novice with a 434. Congrats!


----------



## BrentW (Apr 12, 2008)

Levi gunned for the 14's...ended up in 5th.

Hopkins played it safe with the lead he had and won!!


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks. Way to go Jeff. I am pretty sure he lives about an hour from here.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Glad Jeff was back up on top. Big Congrats to Matt Varnes for winning open b 6th time this year.


----------



## fast82 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Gee*

You think they got me winning the simms in bow nov.I shoot a mathews.:teeth:


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Is there a link for the results yet?


----------



## lilcajun (Jul 18, 2007)

mdewitt71 said:


> Is there a link for the results yet?


yeah buddy the scores are up on the ASA website....congrats to the winners...it was cool to watch the shootdown on mathews live...wish they would do that more often....ill be at the classic...i better practice my butt off to compete with some of these guys though!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I got em...........guess I should of looked before I posted here.


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

I got to shoot in the group with Jason. Great guy and some good shooting. Best all around shooting group that I've ever shot with:smile:
Charlie


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

It was a helluva time! I actually was filmed for the draw length segment of the coverage. They were looking for someone that was too short in DL and I told them I was about 1/4-1/2" short. The first few takes I drew back the bow and they said I looked too good so I had to try harder and bend my elbow and lean my head in haha! It was fun to hang out with Phil and bob for a bit and then shoot the practice range with them. 

I shot 7 up today in "A" but it wasn't enough to make up for saturdayukey:


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

I had a blast , this was my first big shoot ever , everyone was great and met some really really cool people on and off the the course, yes it was hotter than HE77 on the course, no wind in the trees what so ever , already looking forward to next yr . DB post up them pics I didnt get any on the course , the heat took a toll on my batteries very quick


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

And congrats to PinkDanielle for making the shootdown in women's open. WAY TO GO GIRL:smile:
Charlie


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

Congrats again Matt, I should have stuck around for the Shootoff! There are some great Shooters in Open B, but 6 in a row is tough to pull off in any class...


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures*

Here a few pictures from Metropolis.

Link

http://www.3dshoots.com/forums/showthread.php?t=31445


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

I like the "reminder" the guy has on his blocker. I needed that this weekend as I forgot to set my sight once, and it costed me a decent finishing score. Yep, I blanked it!:BangHead:ukey:


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

drockw said:


> It was a helluva time! I actually was filmed for the draw length segment of the coverage. They were looking for someone that was too short in DL and I told them I was about 1/4-1/2" short. The first few takes I drew back the bow and they said I looked too good so I had to try harder and bend my elbow and lean my head in haha! It was fun to hang out with Phil and bob for a bit and then shoot the practice range with them.
> 
> I shot 7 up today in "A" but it wasn't enough to make up for saturdayukey:


Wow! Sounds like you made a good transition.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

DB, a string breaking? You were probably almost as mad as I was when I shot over a target because I didn't set my sights.


----------



## 3dfevr#1 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Nice*

Pics Dan. I enjoyed seeing you again.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

dw'struth said:


> Wow! Sounds like you made a good transition.


Yeah i am happy. I wasn't after Saturday bc that yardage tore me up, but a nice run Sunday left me smiling when I left:teeth:


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

3dfevr#1 said:


> Pics Dan. I enjoyed seeing you again.


That's an excellent display of form of yourself in the 5th pic down!


----------



## LU E LU I (Mar 29, 2003)

Dan,it was a pleasure meeting and shooting with you this past week-end.It was a great group of seniors to shoot with.I had a great time with you all!!
Thanks for the pictures,and hope to shoot with you again.


----------



## PiNkDaNiElLe :] (Jan 9, 2009)

i want to watch some film that they shot other than interviews and i cant find any. Like they filmed my group a couple of times and i was in shoot down and i cant find any of it!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Yes Sir*



LU E LU I said:


> Dan,it was a pleasure meeting and shooting with you this past week-end.It was a great group of seniors to shoot with.I had a great time with you all!!
> Thanks for the pictures,and hope to shoot with you again.


Lou I sure hated that one shot. Man you shot a great score regardless.

Very impressed how you shot, your diffiantly good and certainly can hold your own in that class. Looked forward to seeing you again next year.
DB


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

PiNkDaNiElLe :] said:


> i want to watch some film that they shot other than interviews and i cant find any. Like they filmed my group a couple of times and i was in shoot down and i cant find any of it!


I was wondering as well if they were going to post more footage or not after the event but it doesn't look like that is going to happen... Congrats on the solid finish! I shot by u on the practice bales Saturday morning. I was seriously impressed with your groups!!


----------



## 3dfevr#1 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Thx Derek*

It was kinda nice to see a full draw pic. I haven't filmed myself in awhile.


----------



## PiNkDaNiElLe :] (Jan 9, 2009)

drockw said:


> I was wondering as well if they were going to post more footage or not after the event but it doesn't look like that is going to happen... Congrats on the solid finish! I shot by u on the practice bales Saturday morning. I was seriously impressed with your groups!!


Thank you very much! Yeah saturday morning they were hitting great now sunday morning was a different story hahah!! But which one were you trying to remeber everyone!


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

PiNkDaNiElLe :] said:


> Thank you very much! Yeah saturday morning they were hitting great now sunday morning was a different story hahah!! But which one were you trying to remeber everyone!


I was the big guy wearing a Hoyt shirt shooting an APEX7. What started out as a joke got me a free Mathews shirt lol

I'm also in the draw length video with Phil and bob demonstrating too short of draw length. My shoulder really did hurt after all those takes of me posing in that awkward stanceukey:


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

3dfevr#1 said:


> It was kinda nice to see a full draw pic. I haven't filmed myself in awhile.


Well no need to change u have that text book form.


----------



## PiNkDaNiElLe :] (Jan 9, 2009)

okay! Sorry I dont remember! Maybe youll have to speak next time if i not paying attention!


----------

